# hold down strap for Ulterra



## sfs (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello. I just installed a Minn Kota Ulterra. It comes with a velcro hold down strap that has two D hooks. I can't figure out where you're supposed to use this on the Ulterra and don't see anyting in the manual or pictures online. Does anyone know where it is supposed to be used? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

The strap is used for the manual stow, it should show how to use it in the operators manual under that section. Store it in the boat somewhere, it does not get installed on the motor permanently.


----------



## sfs (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks hommer. I'll have to read the manual stow section more carefully.


----------

